# my trunk will not open



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

2009 CC trunk has a short to ground or something. Will not open at all, only option is to have my 7 year old daughter climb through from the rear seats and pull the cord. Anyone have this happen to them? if so is their an easy fix to avoid waiting around at the dealer. 

Thanks


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Have VCDS? Scan for fault(s) to narrow it down. Maybe a faulty lock actuator. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Make sure it is not locked with the key from the driver's door lock near the trunk release button.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Make sure after washing it your drying this area in the back. I had the same issue after not drying the trunk area after a wash.


----------



## ab223706 (Mar 20, 2012)

How did not drying cause this problem to occur ?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hard water buildup as soon as I cleaned and dried no problem with it


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

I took the car into the dealership and they diagnosed the problem as a faulty CCM. My warranty replaced the unit for free.


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

My trunk stopped opening as well.. i check all the locks. (ie: driver door key lock, 2nd button on remote, unlock button for doors) the only way for me to open the trunk now is to pull emergency manual handle inside the trunk. 

You mentioned a faulty CCM.. r u refering to the main computer? please elaborate. thx


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

ccm = comfort control module, used for power windows, locks remote fuel door and trunk


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

thank you for clearing that up.. was not 100% sure. Do you know where it is located on the CC?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Behind the lower dash close-out panel, behind the tilt-open storage cubby by your left knee.


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

It happened to me as well last year. 

For some unknown reason the wires that were strapped to the frame from factory got loose and when I closed the trunk one got cut. 

Opened the left panel and taped the wire back and good as new. 

Very lucky otherwise CCM costs here in Romania more than 100 Euro


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

thank you for posting.. I thought i had a bad module. But like yourself, I think i have a some kind of a short circuit in the trunk.. I used the manual pull lever to get in the trunk then i started checking all the wires around the panels.. next thing i noticed, the trunk started working again... I'll have to keep digging around to find which cable it actually is because a couple days later... the trunk stopped opening.

VAG-COM log..
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F800186007F3F02141FF0CA8F2E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73EFDFCE12E718802CE

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
00950 - Central Locking Motor - tailgate (V53); UNLOCK 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 90
Reset counter: 126
Mileage: 000001 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.24
Time: 18:01:45


----------



## ipostic (Apr 17, 2010)

*Similar issues but with more mistery*

Hi,

My 2010 CC Luxury in Canada has roughly 100,000km. so no warranty available. 

Here is chain of events that happened to me:

1. Closed the trunk as normal
2. Tried to open. The remote didn't work, the interior button (driver's door) didn't work.
3. Climbed into the trunk and opened it with the emergency pull. 
4. When started the car it showed that all lights that are located on the trunk door are not working. 
5. Confirmed by seeing that my reverse and the other two lights are not working. 
6. In the garage (it's cold in Alberta) I took apart the trunk and that's where the mystery started to happen.
When I unplugged the trunk opener motor, the light on the trunk door came alive. As soon as I plug the power into the trunk opener, the lights go off. I decided to check if trunk would open now - when the trunk is opened (upright position) the remote and interior button top open it - it all works. I got prematurely excited since I thought it was just a loose connection of some wires. Put the covers all back closed the trunk - it doesn't work. I open the trunk manually - the remote and the button work. I can hear them move and when I manually close the little tongue on the trunk door - it opens but only when the trunk door is in the upright position. 

I got mad and decided to come to VW vortex for some advice before taking it to my good mechanic. 

It seems that there is no issue with wiring or fuses. It is really weird that the trunk opener will not work when in the closed position but only when in the opened (upright) position. 

Anyone can help me with some advice? Is it some shortage? Or just VW mystery in the electrical department as always. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

This happened to me. Luckily my car was under 80k. Because they had to replace the CCM. The total cost billed to VW warranty was around $700. 


Tits? or Tires? they are both going to cost you money!


----------

